# CW2 Douglas Vose, 1/10 SFG(A)



## AWP (Jul 31, 2009)

Blue Skies, Chief.

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/July/090730-02.html



> FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, July 30, 2009) – An Army Special Forces Soldier died July 29 from wounds received during combat operations in Afghanistan while serving with 1st Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) based in Stuttgart, Germany.
> 
> Chief Warrant Officer 2 Douglas M. Vose, 38, was killed by intense direct small arms fire while conducting combat operations in Kabul Province while serving as the Special Forces Assistant Detachment Commander for Operational Detachment – Alpha 0114 in support of Operation Enduring Freedom as a member of the International Security Assistance Forces (ISAF) – Afghanistan.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 31, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 31, 2009)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 31, 2009)

Calm winds  and soft landings Chief.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 31, 2009)

R I P


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 31, 2009)

Rest Well, Chief.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Chief.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 31, 2009)

rest in peace Chief.  Your sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 31, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Chief.  Your sacrifice to this great nation will never be forgotten.  Thank you for your selfless service.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 31, 2009)

Rest in Peace Chief.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 31, 2009)

RIP... Fair winds and following seas


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 31, 2009)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 31, 2009)

Godspeed Chief. 

May Valhalla welcome you with open arms. 

~S~


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 31, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 31, 2009)

RIP, Chief.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 31, 2009)

Rest easy Chief !

You are not forgotten.  Thank you for your dedicated service to our great nation. 

Prayers out to your family, friends and Brothers in Arms.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 31, 2009)

Blue skies chief


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 31, 2009)

Prayers in-bound! RIP!


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 31, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Chief...we shall not forget you.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 31, 2009)

Rest in Peace brother.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 31, 2009)

RIP Brother


----------



## Scotth (Jul 31, 2009)

RIP Chief


----------



## Brando (Jul 31, 2009)

Rest easy, chief.


----------



## tova (Jul 31, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## FORAC (Jul 31, 2009)

RIP, Chief...


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 1, 2009)

Rest in peace Chief.  You'll be missed


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 3, 2009)

RIP Chief Vose. Prayers out to your family.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 3, 2009)

RIP Chief Vose

Prayers out to your family, friends and brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## lancero (Aug 4, 2009)

RIP.


----------

